# [Essentials] N64



## Linkiboy (Dec 27, 2007)

*Last counted post: #57*

*Essentials  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 (20+ votes)*

*Recommended  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (10+ votes)*
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time - 27
Mario Kart 64 - 23
Super Mario 64 - 24
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask - 22
Banjo-Kazooie - 15
GoldenEye 007 - 18
Super Smash Bros. - 18

*Noteworthy  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (5+ votes)*
Mario Party (series) - 13
Perfect Dark - 12
Diddy Kong Racing - 8
Conker's Bad Fur Day - 10
Mario Tennis - 9
Paper Mario - 10
Pokémon Snap - 10
Star Fox 64 - 10
Donkey Kong 64 - 8
F-Zero X - 8

*All alone, screaming "VOTE FOR MEEEE"  :'( (*


----------



## noONE (Dec 27, 2007)

Well, for starters:
Golden Eye 
Super Smash Bros
Maybe some of the Mario Party games?
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
Zelda OOT/MM

hmm, those are the ones i can think of right now..


----------



## test84 (Dec 27, 2007)

first post is mine ...
har har har.

Paper Mario.


----------



## noONE (Dec 27, 2007)

Hah, beat you to it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I could add
Conker bad fur day
Pilot Wings
banjo kazooie


----------



## Railgun (Dec 27, 2007)

Super Mario 64
Zelda OOT
Golden Eye
Super Smash Bros
Mario Kart 64
Perfect Dark
Benjo Kazooie
Donkey Kong 64
Space Station: Silicon Valley 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Wave Race 64
Lylat Wars (StarFox)

theres much more, i loved the n64 times.


----------



## Monkey01 (Dec 27, 2007)

Super Mario 64
Goldeneye
Mario Kart 64
Banjo Kazooie
Zelda OoT
Donkey Kong 64
Perfect Dark
Zelda MM
Diddy Kong Racing
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron


----------



## King Zargo (Dec 28, 2007)

1080° Snowboarding
Banjo-Kazooie
Banjo-Tooie
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Cruis'n USA
Diddy Kong Racing
Extreme-G
F-1 World Grand Prix
F-1 World Grand Prix II
GoldenEye 007
International Superstar Soccer '98
Killer Instinct Gold
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Golf
Mario Kart 64
Mario Party 2
Mario Tennis
Micro Machines 64 Turbo
Mortal Kombat Trilogy
NBA Hangtime
Paper Mario
Perfect Dark
Pokémon Stadium
Pokémon Stadium 2
Star Fox 64
Star Wars: Episode I Racer
Super Mario 64
Super Smash Bros.
The New Tetris
Vigilante 8
WCW Nitro
Wipeout 64
WWF No Mercy


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 28, 2007)

Yoshi's Story!


----------



## Ender15 (Dec 28, 2007)

Mystical Ninja Starring Goemen (How could this not be on the list yet?!?!?)
Megaman 64
Banjo Kazooie
Banjo Tooie
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
Star Fox 64
Paper Mario
Donkey Kong 64
Goldeneye 64
Star Wars Rogue Squadron
Shadows of the Empire
Jet Force Gemini
Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time
Legend of Zelda - Majora's Mask
Diddy Kong Racing
Perfect Dark
Star Wars Episode 1 - Racer

Seriously, MNSG is one of the best games ever.


----------



## .TakaM (Dec 28, 2007)

MNSG is a damn good game, the sequel is a lot of fun too.
MNSG actually fits the criteria for a damn good remake... hmm


----------



## nephdj (Dec 28, 2007)

ogre battle 64
No mercy
Mario Party 1 (1player story ftw)
Mario Kart 64


----------



## lagman (Dec 28, 2007)

Let's see:

*Super Mario 64
*Mario Kart 64
*Pilotwings
*Pokemon Snap
*Golden Eye
*Shadowman
*Shadowgate 64
*Mario Tennis
*Mario Party
*Star Fox 64
*TLoZ OoT
*TLoZ MM
*Hybrid Heaven
*Wave Race
*Mischief Makers
*Rayman 2 The Great Escape
*Starshot - Space Circus Fever
*Top Gear Rally


BTW Linki, you better start categorizing the games by the number of votes, because this is now pinned.


----------



## JPH (Dec 28, 2007)

Banjo Kazooie
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Party
Mario Kart 64
Pokemon Snap
Perfect Dark
Super Mario 64


----------



## Samutz (Dec 28, 2007)

Super Mario 64
Paper Mario
Super Smash Bros.
Mario Party (original)
Diddy Kong Racing
Donkey Kong 64
Banjo Kazooie
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Zelda: Majora's Mask
Perfect Dark
Goldeneye 007
Starfox 64
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Pokemon Snap
Mario Golf
Mario Tennis
Resident Evil 2

I still own them all in their original carts.


----------



## Banger (Dec 28, 2007)

Banjo Kazooie
Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Pokemon Snap
Golden Eye
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Cruis'n USA
San francisco Rush 1
San francisco Rush 2


All I can think of right now.


----------



## TrolleyDave (Dec 28, 2007)

Perfect Dark
Goldeneye
Donkey Kong 64
Blast Corps
Quake II
Zelda : Ocarina Of Time
Zelda : Majoras Mask
Shadows Of The Empire
Rogue Squadron
Fifa 98
Super Mario 64
Diddy Kong Racing
Mario Kart 64
Mario Tennis
Mario Golf
Yoshis Story
Paper Mario
1080 Snowboarding
Fighters Destiny 2
Wave Race 64
Harvest Moon 64
Killer Instinct Gold
Mortal Kombat 4
Pilotwings 64
Puyo Puyo Sun 64
Ridge Racer 64
Snowboard Kids
Turok
Turok 2
Wipeout 64

Basically, most of my collection!


----------



## ragde (Dec 28, 2007)

There are a lot of N64 good games. 

But I can't name all. So just the ones that left s great impression.

Mario 64
Zelda OoT
Zelda MM
Conker
Golden Eye


----------



## roguetrip (Dec 28, 2007)

Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Killer Instinct Gold
Extreme G
Extreme G2
F-Zero X
Doom 64
Star Wars: Ep 1: Racer
Castlevania 64
Turok 1
Turok 2


----------



## Deleted member 110780 (Jan 13, 2008)

The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Star Fox 64
Pokemon Snap


----------



## VBKirby (Jan 13, 2008)

Majora's Mask
Pokemon Snap
Super Smash Bros
Star Wars Rouge Squadron
Kirby 64 The Crystal Shards
Mario Tennis
Paper Mario


----------



## golden (Jan 13, 2008)

Super Smash Bros
Kirby 64 
Mario Kart 64
Mario Party series
Pokemon Snap
Pokemon Stadium 2
Paper Mario


----------



## CockroachMan (Jan 13, 2008)

Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
Banjo Kazooie
Banjo Tooie
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
FZero X
Goldeneye

those are my essentials..


----------



## The Teej (Jan 17, 2008)

Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Goldeneye
Star Wars Episode One: Racer
Star Wars: Shadow of the Empire
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
Smash Bros


----------



## OSW (Jan 17, 2008)

i vote for

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Super Mario 64 
Diddy Kong Racing
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Mario Tennis 
Super Smash Bros.
1080 Snowboarding
Donkey Kong 64
F-Zero X


----------



## Mars (Feb 5, 2008)

Super Mario 64
Smash Bros.
F-Zero X
Mario Tennis
Banjo-Kazooie


----------



## jalaneme (Feb 5, 2008)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Dec 27 2007 said:


> International Superstar Soccer '98



who on earth voted for this terrible terrible game? you can have my copy for free if you want it's awful.

anyways...

lylat wars (starfox 64 as it's known in america)
Banjo Kazooie
Banjo Tooie
Command & Conquer
Super Smash Bros
Yoshi's Story
Turok 2 - Seeds of Evil
killer instinct gold 

as well as the other games in the first list.


----------



## gecko (Feb 10, 2008)

Beetle Adventure Racing should get mentioned - for me it's one of the greatest racing games ever created.


----------



## jalapeno (Feb 12, 2008)

blast corps
smash bros.
paper mario
mario kart
goldeneye


----------



## drock360 (Feb 24, 2008)

Rocket Robot on Wheels
Beetle Adventure Racing
Super Smash Bros.
Paper Mario
Mario Party 2
Pokemon Snap
Mario Kart 64


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Mar 7, 2008)

Super smash bros is my vote


----------



## MicShadow (Mar 16, 2008)

Oh come on!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  F-Zero X was a great game

F-Zero X
Zelda - OoT +MM

Damn mental blank


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 28, 2008)

f zero x


----------



## DarthYoshi (May 5, 2008)

I shoulda posted this earlier but here're my votes =P - - -

1080 Snowboarding
Banjo-Kazooie
Diddy Kong Racing
Donkey Kong 64
GoldenEye 007
Harvest Moon 64
Jet Force Gemini
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Mario Party (series)
Ogre Battle 64
Paper Mario
Perfect Dark
Pilot Wings
Pokémon Snap
Pokémon Stadium
Pokémon Stadium 2
Star Wars: Episode I Racer
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
Super Mario 64
Super Smash Bros.
Vigilante 8
Wave Race 64
San Francisco Rush 1
San Francisco Rush 2
Star Fox 64


----------



## drizzt8886 (May 12, 2008)

Ogre Battle 64 for me.


----------



## amptor (May 13, 2008)

I bought Yoshi's Story, it is horrible but I guess add +1 since I have it on ROM, Wii, and cart.  Good list of games there, I see ridge racer already listed.  That VW bug racing game was really fun in its day too.


----------



## amazingnoob (May 15, 2008)

+1 to Mario Party (Series)


----------



## porchemasi (May 15, 2008)

ZELDA OOT AND MM!!


----------



## Mazor (Jun 4, 2008)

Gauntlet Legends
Jet Force Gemini
Mario Party 3
Super Smash Bros.
Super Mario 64
Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## CockroachMan (Jun 4, 2008)

Both Zeldas
Both Banjo-Kazooie games
Super Mario 64
Mario Tennis
Mario Kart 64
Star Fox 64
FZero X
Diddy Kong Racing
GoldenEye 007

Those are essentials for anyone who calls himself a gamer IMO


----------



## CorruptJon (Jun 7, 2008)

+Extreme-G
+Megaman 64
+Jet Force Gemini


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 8, 2008)

ahh if only i wasnt so lazy to update this... maybe tommorow mornin before i leave this hotel


----------



## Tyralyon (Jun 13, 2008)

Didn't anyone ever play New Tetris?

Me and my friends did a LOT, and I'm gonna play it again once I get my new HTPC set up.

It's by far the best version of Tetris ever. Some later versions of Tetris have stolen some of the ideas, but none of them came close to the perfection of New Tetris.


----------



## xalphax (Jun 13, 2008)

goldeneye
perfect dark
conkers bad fur day
the zelda series
super mario 64
mario kart 64


----------



## CeePhour (Jul 5, 2008)

Killer Instinct Gold
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
GoldenEye 007
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Doom 64
Wave Race 64


----------



## Minox (Jul 5, 2008)

Perfect Dark
Kirby 64 - The Crystal Shards
Conker's Bad Fur Day
GoldenEye 007
Super Smash Bros
Star Fox 64
The Legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64


----------



## DNAx (Jul 8, 2008)

Here's a list of games:
Super smash bros.
Goldeneye 007
Perfect dark
F-zero X
Duke Nukem 64
Star Fox 64
The legend of Zelda - Ocarina of Time
Super Mario 64


----------



## Defiance (Jul 20, 2008)

Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Super Smash Bros
Mario Party 2
Mario Party 3
Hey You Pikachu!
F Zero X
Shadows of the Empire
Yoshi's Story
Kirby 64


----------



## miketh2005 (Aug 21, 2008)

Banjo-Tooie - +1


----------



## Diablo1123 (Aug 21, 2008)

mario party 1
donkey kong 64
super smash bros 
wave race
extreme g
bomberman hero


----------



## Jerme (Sep 3, 2008)

donkey kong 64 was the best game in the entire fuckin world


----------



## Intimidator88 (Sep 17, 2008)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
Banjo-Kazooie
Banjo-Tooie
GoldenEye 007
Super Smash Bros.
Mario Party (series)
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Mario Tennis
Paper Mario
Pokémon Snap
Star Fox 64
Donkey Kong 64
Kirby 64
Mario Golf
Mystical Ninja Starring Goemen
Pokémon Stadium
Pokémon Stadium 2
Resident Evil 2
Turok
Turok 2
Turok 3
WWF No Mercy
WWF Attitude
WCW Vs NWO
Yoshi's Story
Perfect Dark


----------



## Frederica Bernkastel (Oct 6, 2008)

+1 Perfect Dark
+1 Super Smash Bros
+1 Majoras Mask
+1 Banjo series (both)
+1 Conkers bad fur day
I'll add some more later.


----------



## AshuraZro (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm wondering where Sin and Punishment is on that list. Yeah, better toss that one up.


----------



## Earl (Dec 12, 2008)

So many D: Legend of zelda (both) mario 64 mario kart and super smash brothers areo brainers though.


----------



## Waddle Dee (Dec 24, 2008)

LoZ: MM is better than Ocarina, in my opinion, becaue in Ocarina, there was never the stress of BEAT THIS IN 72 FREAKIN MINUTES.

Sin and Punishment is the best N64 game EVER. EVER, DAMMIT.

Tony Hawk Pro Skater 2 and 3 are good, not sure about 1...

and the original Rainbow Six is still the best one in the series.


----------



## dice (Dec 27, 2008)

Minox_IX will be taking over updating the list. Changes will be made within the next couple of days 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Keep posting in the meantime, your votes will still be counted.


----------



## Calafas (Dec 27, 2008)

1080
Banjo-Kazooie
Conkers Bad Fur Day
Donkey Knog 64
GoldenEye
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Lylat Wars (starfox 64)
Mario Kart 64
Mischief Makers
Perfect Dark
Pokemon Snap
Pokemon Stadium
Snowboard Kids
Star Wars Rogue Squadron
Super Mario 64
Waverace


----------



## Satangel (Jan 10, 2009)

Super Mario 64


----------



## dbkdbk (Feb 9, 2009)

Ocarina of Time
Blast Corps


----------



## War (Feb 16, 2009)

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Banjo-Kazooie
GoldenEye 007
Super Smash Bros.


----------



## dagreenone (Feb 18, 2009)

Diddy Kong Racing
Donkey Kong 64
Harvest Moon 64
Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Mario Tennis
Perfect Dark
Starfox 64
Vigilante 8
Vigilante 8: 2nd Offense
Zelda OoT
Zelda Majora's Mask


----------



## saxamo (Feb 22, 2009)

Mischeif Makers
Blast Corps
Cruisn USA
Kirby 64
Pokemon Snap
Star Fox 64


----------



## oliebol (Feb 27, 2009)

Lylat Wars 
Diddy Kong racing
Mario kart
Mickey Speedway USA
Pokemon Snap 
Pokemon Stadium 1
Pokemon puzzle league
Super Mario 64
The legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time


----------



## Radiopools (Mar 19, 2009)

Mystical Ninja starring Goemon is my favorite N64 game by far! So clearly a vote for it.
Ocarina of Time is great fun, and a classic.
Goldeneye of course
Mario Party 1, 2, and 3
Mario 64
Blast Corps was great fun
Bomberman 64 was also great
Pokemon Stadium
Pokemon Snap
Snowboard Kids
oh, and Donkey Kong 64, had a lot of fun playing that!


----------



## VmprHntrD (Apr 13, 2009)

Wow that's just hurtful, not one damn vote for:
- Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine (the superior version of the game, pinnacle of N64 tech)
- Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness (CV64+the other 60% of the game w/out bugs and it's fantastic.)
- Pokemon Puzzle League (wtf not listing this?!)
- Goemon's Great Adventure (2D play 3D sidescroller, the 2nd of 2 on the system)


----------



## ddp127 (Apr 20, 2009)

yoshi's story
super mario 64
banjo tooie
banjo kazooie
mario kart 64
the legend of zelda: ocarina of time
super smash bros.
pokemon snap


----------



## blooddrake (Apr 30, 2009)

ogre battle 64 if for me too, why they don,t release it?


----------



## Noltron (Jul 4, 2009)

Perfect Dark
Zelda Ocarina of Time 
Super Smash Bros.
Star Fox 64
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Donkey Kong 64

All of those are probably on the top ten leader board for the n64 on nearly every gaming website. Probably, Maybe.
If I'm not mistaken, Super Mario 64 was the first 3-D rendering game out there? Correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## laurenz (Jul 4, 2009)

ddp127 said:
			
		

> yoshi's story
> super mario 64
> banjo tooie
> banjo kazooie
> ...


Couldn't agree more. Except that GoldenEye should be in the list


----------



## florian (Jul 29, 2009)

hello 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





i have a doctor v64 and my rom perfect dark n64 not work and i search a good rom working n64 for perfect dark and the crack fix ( for run on my doctor v64 ) because all rom have tried i have a black screen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




please help me or PM me

thx again

flo


----------



## Hooblah2u2 (Aug 19, 2009)

+ San Francisco Rush: 2049

Greatest racing/battle/stunt game I've ever played.


----------



## Rogue Trader (Sep 20, 2009)

Lylat Wars (starfox)
Legend of Zelda OOT and MM
Super Mario 64
Jet Force Gemini
Goldeneye
Super Smash Bros.
Banjo Kazooie
Mario Tennis
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
Star Wars: Episode 1 Racer


----------



## WhySoSerious70 (Sep 26, 2009)

Orge Battle 64


----------



## avengedZC (Sep 27, 2009)

Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Castlevania 64
Mario Kart 64
Goldeneye
Super Mario 64
Gex 64 Enter the gecko


----------



## sportscarmadman (Oct 27, 2009)

I can remember playin on Goldeneye 007, Super mario 64, Pokemon snap, Mario 64 and zelda ocarina of time


----------



## eSPy (Nov 2, 2009)

Goldeneye 
Snowboard Kids
Snowboard Kids 2
Mario Kart


----------



## Tokiopop (Nov 5, 2009)

Vampire Hunter D said:
			
		

> Wow that's just hurtful, not one damn vote for:
> - Indiana Jones and the Infernal Machine (the superior version of the game, pinnacle of N64 tech)
> - *Castlevania: Legacy of Darkness* (CV64+the other 60% of the game w/out bugs and it's fantastic.)
> - Pokemon Puzzle League (wtf not listing this?!)
> - Goemon's Great Adventure (2D play 3D sidescroller, the 2nd of 2 on the system)


Are. You. SERIOUS!?


----------



## kevan (Dec 13, 2009)

i have to vote pilotwings even if my vote does not count anymore


----------



## jack969 (Mar 13, 2010)

1080 Snowboarding
Mario Party Series 
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64 
Army Men Series
Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Pokemon Stadium 1


----------



## Gvaz (Apr 11, 2010)

SSB
Ogre Battle 64
Pokemon Stadium 1 & 2
Asteroids Hyper 64
Episode 1 racer
Rogue Squadron
Blast Corps


----------



## JBW (Apr 16, 2010)

1+ Banjo-Tooie
1+ Pokemon Snap
1+ Diddy Kong Racing.


----------



## kicknhorse (Apr 16, 2010)

Goldeneye
Ocarina of Time
Rogue Squadron
Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Banjo Kazooie
Snowboard Kids
F Zero X

Turok: Rage Wars! I did not see that anywhere.

No did I see Forsaken? - I think it was called forsaken


----------



## Njrg (Apr 16, 2010)

I'll never know why Perfect Dark is always in Goldeneye's shadow when it comes to people.

Perfect Dark is almost literally Goldeneye 2.0. Upgraded Goldeneye engine, Better missions, more missions, Co-op, Anti-co-op, bigger multiplayer, more multiplayer, better music, much better graphics, luster effects, better guns, better maps, improved golden eye maps, blood spills on walls, customizable background music soundtrack, voice acting...

+50 for Perfect Dark.
+1 LegendozOoT
+1 LegendozMM
+1 LegendozOoTMQ (Haxxors port Ocarina *Master Quest* from Gamecube disk to N64Rom)
+1 SuperSmashB
+1 MegaM64
+1 MarioK64
+1 Rayman2
+1 ConkerBFD
+1 BanjoKazooie
+1 Paper Mario
+1 1080
+1 Vigilante 8
+1 WaveRace
+1 YoshiStory
+1 ComberMan (Multiplayer)
+1 ComberMan Hero (Yes I know Comberman is a typo for Bomberman but Linkiboy doesn't know)
+1 Space Station: Silicon Valley
+1 Animal Forest 64 (You know it today as Animal Crossing)
+1 Pokemon Stadium


----------



## W007 (Jun 1, 2010)

Mario Kart 64
Pokémon Stadium 1 and 2 (IMHO, 2 was better)
Yoshi's Story
Super Mario 64
Paper Mario
Super Smash Bros.
LOZ:  Ocarina of Time
LOZ:  Majora's Mask
Pokémon Puzzle League
Pokémon Snap
Animal Forest 64 (since Animal Crossing was awesome, I assume this one was awesome as well)
Diddy Kong Racing
Mario Party Series
Donkey Kong 64


----------



## 75UR15 (Sep 26, 2010)

The new tetris +1
banjo-kazooie +1
Super Mario 64 +1
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time +1
Super Smash Bros +1


----------



## Dylan (Mar 15, 2011)

God I love my 64. So happy I finally got one and heaps of games together.


Adding votes for...

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Super Mario 64
Super Smash Bros
Star Fox 64  (CAN'T BELIEVE THIS ISN'T IN THE TOP LIST! IT'S A CLASSIC!!!)
Pokémon Snap
Donkey Kong 64 (This has surprisingly low votes as well, come on guys....)


----------



## gtmtnbiker (Mar 16, 2011)

Adding my votes for:

Super Mario 64
Paper Mario 64
Mario Kart 64

All are excellent choices.  I haven't played any others so that's all for now.


----------



## benno300 (Mar 18, 2011)

Will it break the story if i play majora's mask before ocarina of time?
Or is there something else that's not going to be fun about ocarina of time when i play majora's mask before ocarina of time?


----------



## lordrand11 (Mar 18, 2011)

Pilotwings 64
Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Top Gear Rally


----------



## awssk8er (Mar 18, 2011)

Banjo Tooie is one of the greatest games ever. It should be bumped up.


----------



## benno300 (Mar 18, 2011)

Could someone answer please?


----------



## Buleste (Mar 18, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Will it break the story if i play majora's mask before ocarina of time?
> Or is there something else that's not going to be fun about ocarina of time when i play majora's mask before ocarina of time?


As with all Zelda games you can play them in any order without ruining any ongoing plotline as there is none. However you would be better off playing OOT first as it is much better than MM.


----------



## benno300 (Mar 18, 2011)

Buleste said:
			
		

> benno300 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yes but I have majora's mask on emu and I'm waiting for oot on 3ds.


----------



## Selim873 (Apr 13, 2011)

Conker's Bad Fur Day
Goldeneye 007
Ocarina of Time
Majora's Mask
Super Mario 64


----------



## Recorderdude (Apr 13, 2011)

Conker's Bad Fur Day

Bangai-o 64 (Bakuretsu Muteki Bangaioh)

Doubutsu No Mori (animal crossing 64)


----------



## awssk8er (Apr 13, 2011)

This just came up on the home page for me. How convenient because I'm buying an N64 tomorrow for $25.

It's easily the best looking N64 I've seen. It looks like it has never been used, the controllers are perfect, and it works perfectly.

-

I had an N64 back in the day, and I would have to say these are the best games:

- The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
- The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
- Banjo Kazooie
- Banjo Tooie (One of my favorite games of all time)
- Mario Party (If you have people to play with. The second game is the best one).
- Pokemon Snap

So many more I would nominate, but those are my top games probably.


----------



## linuxGuru (Apr 13, 2011)

benno300 said:
			
		

> Buleste said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I say go for it, they are both great games and it doesn't matter what order you play them in.


----------



## epicCreations.or (Apr 23, 2011)

Megaman 64 
Hey You Pikachu!
Kirby 64: The Crystal Shards
Pokémon Stadium
Pokémon Stadium 2

are the ones I find interesting in the "vote for me vote for me" category... and with that Kirby 64 should be bumped up!


----------



## Shockwind (Apr 23, 2011)

+1

The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time 
Mario Kart 64 
Super Mario 64 
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask 
Pokemon Snap
Paper Mario


----------



## Arfiol (Apr 29, 2011)

Wow, looking at the previous posts, it's even clearer how big of a factor nostalgia is here.

Zelda OOT/MM
Donkey Kong 64
Super Mario 64
Super Smash Bros
Starfox 64


----------



## Chikaku-chan (Aug 10, 2011)

I own, Zelda OO/MM and thats it. haha


----------



## Zalda (Jan 4, 2012)

Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
OoT


----------



## Sora de Eclaune (Jan 4, 2012)

+1
Quest 64
Chameleon Twist
Mega Man 64
Rocket: Robot on Wheels
Glover
Tetrisphere


----------



## DSman59 (Jan 4, 2012)

I vote for these games from the ones I currently have:
Blast Corps - a unique and fun game that is sometimes quite challenging and maybe even frustrating
Castlevania - it has camera problems but whipping those enemies is very satisfying and I like the soundtrack
Lylat Wars/Starfox 64 - no comments
San Francisco Rush - wacky physics and tracks that can be explored to find new shortcuts and keys make this a fun racer
Recommended games I once had:
Super Smash Bros. - fighting with Nintendo's trademark characters is so much fun in multiplayer
Vigilante 8 - the best car combat game I have ever played. Many hours of fun in MP
Road Rash 64 - what can be more satisfying than kicking an opponent on a motorcycle in a lamp-post or in oncoming traffic?
I wish those three games above didn't have such inflated prices on eBay (I'm willing to spend £7 max. on a single N64 cart). When I get my copies of Beetle Adventure Racing and GoldenEye, then I'll know if I can recommend them to others.
BTW, why do so many people here vote for Pokemon Snap? Is it really that good of a game?


----------



## Snowmanne (Jan 24, 2012)

007 GoldenEye
007 The World Is Not Enough
Castlevania - Legacy Of Darkness
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Doom 64
Mario Kart 64
Paper Mario
Perfect Dark
Ready 2 Rumble Boxing
Ready 2 Rumble Boxing - Round 2
Road Rash 64
South Park
South Park - Chef's Luv Shack
South Park Rally
Space Invaders
Spider-Man
Super Smash Bros.
Super Mario 64
The Legend Of Zelda - Majora's Mask
The Legend Of Zelda - Orcania Of Time
Tom Clancy's Rainbow Six
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 2
Tony Hawk's Pro Skater 3
Turok - Dinosaur Hunter
Turok - Rage Wars
Turok 2 - Seeds of Evil
Turok 3 - Shadows Of Oblivion
WWF - No Mercy


----------



## thiefb0ss (Mar 14, 2012)

+1 Super Mario 64
+1 Mario Kart 64


----------



## LoggerMan (Jun 21, 2012)

Ho boy, this is a hard list to narrow down. Of course all the "must haves" should be on my list, but that doesn't leave a lot of room for other games. So I have chosen the best from both, or my favourites that I wouldn't go without:

Mario Kart 64 
Super Mario 64
The Legend of Zelda: Majora's Mask
Banjo-Kazooie
GoldenEye 007
Super Smash Bros.
Mario Party (series)
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Mario Tennis
Pokémon Snap
Star Fox 64
Donkey Kong 64
1080 Snowboarding
Blast Corps
Harvest Moon 64
Hey You Pikachu!
Hybrid Heaven
Jet Force Gemini
Mario Golf
Mystical Ninja Starring Goemen
Ogre Battle 64
Pokémon Stadium
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
Shadows of the Empire
Turok 
Wave Race 64
San francisco Rush 1
Yoshi's Story

I would say that Hybrid Heaven is one of my favourite unsung heroes of the N64. It's aged terribly, but it has its own feel, its own style. So many memories on this list.


----------



## jinnpan (Jun 28, 2012)

Mario Kart
Paper Mario
Mario 64
Yoshi Story
Conker's bad fur day
Star fox
donkey kong


----------



## Coltonamore (Jul 8, 2012)

South park, conkers bad fur day super mario 64 zelda oot golden eye OO7 maga man 64


----------



## bravebluerx (Jul 9, 2012)

Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Turok Rage Wars
NHL 99
Winback
Goldeneye


----------



## DS1 (Jul 9, 2012)

Can't believe I never saw this before..

Wave Race 64
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
WCW vs NWO World Tour
Mystical Ninja 64
Ogre Battle 64: Person of Lordly Caliber
Nushi Tsuri 64 (Japan only)


----------



## thiefb0ss (Aug 4, 2012)

+1 Legend of Zelda: Oricana of Time
+1 Mario 64


----------



## broitsak (Aug 6, 2012)

+1 Mario 64


----------



## TeeR (Dec 16, 2012)

Pokemon Snap


----------



## Whyat (Dec 20, 2012)

Mario party 2 and 1. Mario party 3 has hard mini games so only if you a every good gamer and  your friends are as well.


----------



## Chary (Dec 20, 2012)

Mario Party 1
Pokemon Snap
LoZ OOT 
Majoras mask
Pokemon stadium 
Mario 64
Banjo kazooie
Banjo tooie
DK 64


----------



## CosmoCortney (Dec 13, 2013)

tLoZ - Ocarina of time
tLoZ - Majora's Mask
Super Mario 64
F-Zero X
Banjo Tooie
Banjo Kazooie
Yoshi's Story
Star Fox 64 / Lylat wars
wipeout 64
Super Smash Bros.
Space Station - Silicon Valley
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Wave Race 64
Pokemon Snap
Pokemon Stadium
Pokemon Stadium 2
Mario Kart 64


----------



## elm (Feb 7, 2014)

I love the Snes old days!!


----------



## javanni9972 (Jul 8, 2014)

Zelda oot/mm
Goldeneye
007 twine
Star fox 64
Smash bros
Mario 64
Mario kart 64
Konker 64
Perfect dark
DK64
Paper mario
Doom64


----------



## SlCKB0Y (Sep 2, 2014)

Along with all the other great games already listed I'm going with probably the most underrated/under mentioned game on the N64 - Blastcorps. Fantastic game.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 2, 2014)

Resident Evil 2.
You can't leave that wonder of technological hardware go out of the essentials list for N64.
I think only that one and that pretty much does it for the list.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Resident Evil 2.
> You can't leave that wonder of technological hardware go out of the essentials list for N64.
> I think only that one and that pretty much does it for the list.


 

How Capcom squeezed 1.2 or so GB of data into 512 MBit (64 MB) is beyond me, with double the resolution, FMVs, and some bonus content if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2014)

Let's break the monotony a little bit, because I keep on seeing the same games suggested over and over again. Try these:

Starcraft 64
Command & Conquer
Star Wars Racer
Lego Racers
Turok
Turok 2: Seeds of Evil
Turok: Rage Wars
Star Wars: Rogue Squadron
Harvest Moon
Quake
Quake II
Worms Armageddon
Wipeout 64
Shadow Man
Tony Hawk's Skateboarding
Resident Evil 2
Some of those are obviously better on other platforms, but they're still good games _and_ they're on the N64, so they count in my book. Scraping the bottom of the barrel here at times, but what can you do? The N64 ain't got a whole lot of games.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> How Capcom squeezed 1.2 or so GB of data into 512 MBit (64 MB) is beyond me, with double the resolution, FMVs, and some bonus content if I'm not mistaken.


 
1.4 GB actually, taking into consideration that each PSX disc is 700 MB tops.
1.4 GB into a 64 MB cartridge, and developers today are bitching about porting stuff to Wii U.
LAME!

Factor 5 and Angel Studios pretty much demonstrated what real hard-work is and the desire to bring a franchise to a new system.
To my eyes, the N64 port is the best version of RE2 alonside the Dreamcast version due to its extras.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> 1.4 GB actually, taking into consideration that each PSX disc is 700 MB tops.
> 1.4 GB into a 64 MB cartridge, and developers today are bitching about porting stuff to Wii U.
> LAME!
> 
> ...


Resident Evil 2 suffered from the conversion though - the FMV's are the worst out of all the versions and considering the fact that there's a PC release... _"Ehh"_. Capcom must've gone through shenanigans of epic proportions to get the game to fit, I'd wager. The same applies to Factor 5 and Rare who both had to use multiple layers of textures to make the games look presentable due to the N64's texture size limit, and even then some things simply looked washed out. Long story short, the N64 was... not a dream to develop for.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> 1.4 GB actually, taking into consideration that each PSX disc is 700 MB tops.
> 1.4 GB into a 64 MB cartridge, and developers today are bitching about porting stuff to Wii U.
> LAME!
> 
> ...


 

I believe Factor 5 wrote the MusyX codec for that game as well, to help with compression and overall quality of the sound, but I remember seeing an interview at the man who was head of the team that ported the game. The FMVs were a hellish nightmare to port within the N64's constraints, but it was a major milestone http://emuconsoleexploitnews.blogspot.com/2011/04/achieving-full-motion-video-on-nintendo.html and http://guidesarchive.ign.com/guides/504/refacts.html - These two links give a good idea of what it took to port it, using the PSX version assets and many other obstacles. Theoretically, Final Fantasy VII could have been ported as well, but lack of motivation and exclusivity contracts with Sony prevented it.





Foxi4 said:


> Resident Evil 2 suffered from the conversion though - the FMV's are the worst out of all the versions and considering the fact that there's a PC release... _"Ehh"_. Capcom must've gone through shenanigans of epic proportions to get the game to fit, I'd wager. The same applies to Factor 5 and Rare who both had to use multiple layers of textures to make the games look presentable due to the N64's texture size limit, and even then some things simply looked washed out. Long story short, the N64 was... not a dream to develop for.


 
True, compression was pretty damn horrid on it. It was still one helluva an achievement though, as FMV wasn't supposed to be possible on a 512 Mbit cart  It had major design flaws, the high-latency RDRAM, the pitiable 4 KB texture cache, and 4 MB of system RAM (8 with Expansion Pack) to name a few.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> I believe Factor 5 wrote the MusyX codec for that game as well, to help with compression and overall quality of the sound, but I remember seeing an interview at the man who was head of the team that ported the game. The FMVs were a hellish nightmare to port within the N64's constraints, but it was a major milestone http://emuconsoleexploitnews.blogspot.com/2011/04/achieving-full-motion-video-on-nintendo.html and http://guidesarchive.ign.com/guides/504/refacts.html - These two links give a good idea of what it took to port it, using the PSX version assets and many other obstacles. Theoretically, Final Fantasy VII could have been ported as well, but lack of motivation and exclusivity contracts with Sony prevented it.
> 
> True, compression was pretty damn horrid on it. It was still one helluva an achievement though, as FMV wasn't supposed to be possible on a 512 Mbit cart  It had major design flaws, the high-latency RDRAM, the pitiable 4 KB texture cache, and 4 MB of system RAM (8 with Expansion Pack) to name a few.


Final Fantasy 7 was released on 3 CD's and they were fully packed, I highly doubt that it could be ported onto a single cartridge.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Final Fantasy 7 was released on 3 CD's and they were fully packed, I highly doubt that it could be ported onto a single cartridge.


 

Fair enough, just a silly assumption I made, Capcom did what should have been impossible, but they did it, though it was extremely nightmarish to port. Had the N64 been given more texture cache, faster RDRAM and high capacity game media, it would be a different story, I think.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Fair enough, just a silly assumption I made, Capcom did what should have been impossible, but they did it, though it was extremely nightmarish to port. Had the N64 been given more texture cache, faster RDRAM and high capacity game media, it would be a different story, I think.


Or it could've just been released with a CD-ROM drive, since we all know that the whole _"CD's are too slow for our advanced system"_ line of defense was a load of croak. This was the most major problem the system faced and the 64DD did not help at all.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> Or it could've just been released with a CD-ROM drive, since we all know that the whole _"CD's are too slow for our advanced system"_ line of defense was a load of croak. This was the most major problem the system faced and the 64DD did not help at all.


 

Some PSX games did have some long-arse loading times though, that I remember, and 2x CD-ROMs then were not that great, maybe that was their "logic" behind that argument. The people who developed the console regret it now, only after, what, 18 years?


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2014)

the_randomizer said:


> Some PSX games did have some long-arse loading times though, that I remember, and 2x CD-ROMs then were not that great, maybe that was their "logic" behind that argument. The people who developed the console regret it now, only after, what, 18 years?


They couldn't exactly openly regret it when the console was in circulation, could they? Nintendo wanted to implement a CD drive in their systems since the SNES, but since they didn't have any experience with that, they've enlisted Sony and then Panasonic. They fell out with Sony and Panasonic's CD-i turned out to be a piece of trash, so they stuck to what they knew to rush the console out. They were just in a hurry, that's really the only reason - they couldn't afford another year or two of R&D and losing their foothold completely.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> They couldn't exactly openly regret it when the console was in circulation, could they? Nintendo wanted to implement a CD drive in their systems since the SNES, but since they didn't have any experience with that, they've enlisted Sony and then Panasonic. They fell out with Sony and Panasonic's CD-i turned out to be a piece of trash, so they stuck to what they knew to rush the console out. They were just in a hurry, that's really the only reason - they couldn't afford another year or two of R&D and losing their foothold completely.


 
Yeah I am aware of the compression issues, mostly notable with the FMVs cutscenes, but even with that I think the port was great for the accomplishment and the hard work put into it.

As for the Nintendo stuff...
Yeah, they really screwed it up when they left Sony out of the picture and worked with Panasonic instead, bad decision and that resulted in the rise of a new console to long live in the console wars...


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Yeah I am aware of the compression issues, mostly notable with the FMVs cutscenes, but even with that I think the port was great for the accomplishment and the hard work put into it.
> 
> As for the Nintendo stuff...
> Yeah, they really screwed it up when they left Sony out of the picture and worked with Panasonic instead, bad decision and that resulted in the rise of a new console to long live in the console wars...


What I *really* don't understand is the 64DD - slower loading times and no capacity advantage whatsoever. They _could've_ released a CD add-on, but didn't for whatever reason. Hell, even third-parties released some _(see: Bung Doctor v64, for instance)_, I can't imagine Nintendo not being able to work that out. I suppose their only worry was piracy and it clouded clear judgement.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> What I *really* don't understand is the 64DD - slower loading times and no capacity advantage whatsoever. They _could've_ released a CD add-on, but didn't for whatever reason. Hell, even third-parties released some _(see: Bung Doctor v64)_, I can't imagine Nintendo not being able to work that out.


 
They really pressed the wrong button in that option, going for cartridge instead of CD while all the other consoles at the time were using it due to the easiness of programming and data storage.
I am amazed that Nintendo is still holding up today when they have been the least powerful console since the N64 times (excluding NGC generation)


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> They really pressed the wrong button in that option, going for cartridge instead of CD while all the other consoles at the time were using it due to the easiness of programming and data storage. I am amazed that Nintendo is still holding up today when they have been the least powerful console since the N64 times (excluding NGC generation)


They live according to one cardinal rule - _"people buy our systems to play our games"_, and that kept them afloat over the years _(even if I think this line of thinking is a bit misguided)_. You can say a lot about their hardware, but their software rarely fails. Shame that it lacks originality these days and new IP's are few and far between, but they're holding up still.


----------



## ShadowOne333 (Sep 3, 2014)

Foxi4 said:


> They live according to one cardinal rule - _"people buy our systems to play our games"_, and that kept them afloat over the years _(even if I think this line of thinking is a bit misguided)_. You can say a lot about their hardware, but their software rarely fails. Shame that it lacks originality these days and new IP's are few and far between, but they're holding up still.


 
That's what's still holding them for sure.
I have always liked games from Nintendo though, I can barely say I enjoyed other franchises or exclusives the same way, so I am one of those haha.
Good old Nintendo.

I am still trying to think about more N64 games, perhaps the Pokemon Stadiums?
Who can give me a short description of the Castlevania games for N64?
I only played the beginning of both games and haven't played more.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 3, 2014)

ShadowOne333 said:


> Who can give me a short description of the Castlevania games for N64?
> I only played the beginning of both games and haven't played more.


 


Starts at 7:00.

*tl;dw* _"Awful"_.


----------



## Hyro-Sama (Sep 3, 2014)

Is the TC even still active to update the OP?


----------



## elmoemo (Sep 3, 2014)

javanni9972 said:


> Zelda oot/mm
> Goldeneye
> 007 twine
> Star fox 64
> ...


Perfect list imo


----------



## Wellington2k (Sep 3, 2014)

Banjo-Kazooie
Banjo-Tooie
Paper Mario
Majora's Mask
Mario Kart 64
Donkey Kong 64
Goldeneye 007
Star Wars Episode 1: Racer
Super Mario 64
Super Smash Bros.


----------



## weatMod (Sep 3, 2014)

Ender15 said:


> Mystical Ninja Starring Goemen (How could this not be on the list yet?!?!?)
> Megaman 64
> Banjo Kazooie
> Banjo Tooie
> ...


 
agree mystical ninja is one of the best games ever ,
also castlevania 64 and its sequel , the hedge maze is the scariest level in any n64 game
konami used to make some great games


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 23, 2015)

There's a disturbing lack of Pokémon Stadium, Kirby 64, Mega Man 64 and every Star Wars game released on the N64.
I don't even have any of the top rated ones. OOT3D and MM3D are just too good to play the original, and Perfect Dark leaves little reason to play Goldeneye (I actually had Goldeneye and sold it.) As for Mario 64 I'm torn, it will always be inferior to M64DS IMO but D-Pad ruins the DS one, so I don't play either. I was considering getting SSB on the Wii but since I'm selling the Wii and Wii U only supports Classic Controller I'd rather have it on N64 and I don't feel like spending that kind of money on it, especially since I already have Melee which has almost everything from it.

Besides the inferior versions of OOT, MM and Goldeneye I agree that everything on those lists belong there.


----------



## Spectro87 (Apr 10, 2015)

+1 to Paper Mario and Goldeneye


----------



## sarkwalvein (Apr 10, 2015)

Linkiboy said:


> *Last counted post: #57*
> 
> *Essentials
> 
> ...


Shouldn't those games already be in the "Essentials" section?

Also, votes:
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Star Fox 64
Super Smash Bros
Rayman 2
1080° Snowboarding
Super Mario 64
Paper Mario


----------



## N64 (Nov 14, 2015)

Cast my votes for the following:
The Legend of Zelda: Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
Super Smash Bros.
Diddy Kong Racing
Conker's Bad Fur Day
Mario Tennis
Star Fox 64
Donkey Kong 64
F-Zero X
Road Rash 64


----------



## VitaType (Jul 17, 2016)

+1 for

Mario Kart
Super Mario 64

Mario Party
Perfect Dark


----------



## SapphireDaisy (Aug 19, 2016)

+1 Mario 64
+1 Mario party
+1 super smash bros
+1 paper mario


----------



## VitaType (Aug 19, 2016)

+1 for Super Smash Bros.


----------



## herm4n (Feb 28, 2017)

Zelda - Ocarina of Time
Mario Kart 64
Turo
Turok 2
007 GoldenEye
Perfect Dark


----------



## Lychees09 (Mar 12, 2017)

zelda majora's mask
Perfect Dark
1080 snowboarding
Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64


----------



## kurama12 (Apr 29, 2017)

today I found my old N64, and I did enjoy a good time with Pokemon Stadium and Super Smash Bros (the best game for me always)


----------



## DaFixer (Jun 18, 2017)

Where is Sin and punishment (J)? 
It is really the only game I liked on the N64.


----------



## Obveron (Jan 28, 2018)

WWF No Mercy
Mace the Dark Age
Pokémon Puzzle League
Gauntlet Legends
Stars Wars Shadows of the Empire
1080 Snowboarding


----------



## UltraDolphinRevolution (Sep 22, 2018)

Excite Bike 64
Wave Race
007 The World Is Not Enough
Sin & Punishment
Turok Rage Wars
Zelda Majora's Mask
F-Zero X
Super Smash Bros.


----------



## AsPika2219 (May 11, 2019)

+1 Paper Mario

Just enjoy this games right now!


----------



## RedLuigi7890 (Aug 10, 2019)

Hey...Anyone remember Glover?


----------



## horokeusama (Feb 20, 2020)

Snowboard Kids
Snowboard Kids 2
Destruction Derby
International Superstar Soccer 64
Chameleon Twist


----------



## TotallyNotHondan (Mar 2, 2021)

Zelda OoT, Majora's Mask, and Mario 64 just to name a few.  Those are the only ones I would call essential, though.  Maybe Starfox or SSB, but a bit harder to come by now...

Hey You, Pikachu...



horokeusama said:


> Snowboard Kids
> Snowboard Kids 2
> Destruction Derby
> International Superstar Soccer 64
> Chameleon Twist


Forgot about Snowboard Kids, lol.  Basically how I spent my childhood.


----------



## raxadian (Mar 14, 2021)

Mario Kart 64
Super Mario 64
Banjo-Kazooie
Super Smash Bros
Paper Mario
Mystical Ninja Starring Goemon 

I still have all these games, well save for Paper Mario - - 

but I can play it on the Wii so whatever. Granted the Wii version has a few minor graphical glitches  but hey, it works.


----------



## Squidge (Jun 25, 2021)

pokemon snap
paper mario
mario kart 64
ocarina of time
super smash bros.
excite bike 64


----------



## Bagel Le Stinky (Jun 25, 2021)

Super Mario 64
Mario Kart 64
Paper Mario
007 The World Is Not Enough
Donkey Kong 64
Kirby 64 The Crystal Shards
Pokemon Snap
F-Zero 64
Mario Party 1-3
Super Smash Bros
Zelda Ocarina of Time


----------

